# Race to Hillside Final - Thursday May 21st



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

The final event will take place at Hillside Golf Club on Thursday May 21st with the 1st tee at 2pm

There are 40 slots available, the winners of each regional event will get a slot for the final with their tee time paid for them, the remaining slots will be open to anyone.

The cost of the green fee is Â£75, food options are available at extra cost.

Can those who are interested in playing (whether they win their regional or not) please let me know on this thread. Im also happy to take green fees from anyone just now.

I have a suspicion that 40 maybe a tough ask as the deal is not as good as we had last year, therefore I would need to know numbers soonest to ensure Hillside honour the deal for a reduced number.

**Can a mod please sticky this if possible**


----------



## peterlav (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm a definite for this mate, love Hillside


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2015)

100% and will be staying over HERE Thursday night.

Might be looking for a round somewhere on the Friday morning


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2015)

Im a maybe at best currently Val, have entered the regional but not certain I can make this date as yet


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			100% and will be staying over HERE Thursday night.
		
Click to expand...

BEER! and CURRY!


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			BEER! and CURRY!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, it would be rude not to....especially as its AFTER the comp :smirk:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm a Yes please Val, great opportunity.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			BEER! and CURRY!
		
Click to expand...

Yes please.....  & Hillside please Val:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			100% and will be staying over HERE Thursday night.

Might be looking for a round somewhere on the Friday morning 

Click to expand...

I'm booked in here now, I can fully recommend it as a few of us stayed here last year. 

Any views on a knock in the area on Friday morning?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2015)

Val, unless I win at alwoodley ( extremely unlikely too) I won't be playing at hillside in this.

I love the Hillside  but I'm hoping to get upto Turnberry again later on this year so I'll have to give it a swerve as funds are tight.

Thanks for the effort you've put in to make sure the comp goes ahead though sir!!


----------



## Val (Feb 18, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Val, unless I win at alwoodley ( extremely unlikely too) I won't be playing at hillside in this.

I love the Hillside  but I'm hoping to get upto Turnberry again later on this year so I'll have to give it a swerve as funds are tight.

Thanks for the effort you've put in to make sure the comp goes ahead though sir!!
		
Click to expand...

No problem big man and beat me in mind for Turnberry, all I need as a bit of notice to sort time off


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2015)

Just a little bump on this as we now have 3 winners, for those who didn't win and wish to play Hillside I'll happily take and payments now.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll be sending _another_ Â£10 over pal for my meet at Coventry soon.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 16, 2015)

Val, Funds and Holidays are tight this year and with new more expensive Subs and playing Birkdale plus other stuff I'll have to give this a miss mate.

For those that haven't played it.. Try and get on it, its a pretty special course and a great day out :thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2015)

Guys,

A big bump for this event, currently 7 winners will qualify for the national final (8 if Seaton Carew gets up and running). We will have 33 slots available for those who wish to play. The green fee as stated is Â£75 and im happy to take these now, I will say for certain I need all fees paid by the 7th of May which is 2 weeks prior. As highlighted in the opening post I have a fear if we don't get 40 we won't get the deal honoured by Hillside and I've already expressed this concern to them, they have I asked I advise numbers 2 weeks prior so hopefully we are fine. 

So please show your support if you are available and fancy playing this fantastic golf course, it's worth every coin.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

How do I put my name forward for this year's round of Forum Members Golf Days?


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			How do I put my name forward for this year's round of Forum Members Golf Days?
		
Click to expand...

You've been a bit slow off the mark, the regional events are just about finished with the last event is this Sunday at Alwoodley with a potential of another at Seaton Carew, that said you are welcome to join us at finals day.

Keep your eye on the Arrange a Game forum, there is always plenty going on.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

Val said:



			Guys,

A big bump for this event, currently 7 winners will qualify for the national final (8 if Seaton Carew gets up and running). We will have 33 slots available for those who wish to play. The green fee as stated is Â£75 and im happy to take these now, I will say for certain I need all fees paid by the 7th of May which is 2 weeks prior. As highlighted in the opening post I have a fear if we don't get 40 we won't get the deal honoured by Hillside and I've already expressed this concern to them, they have I asked I advise numbers 2 weeks prior so hopefully we are fine. 

So please show your support if you are available and fancy playing this fantastic golf course, it's worth every coin.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to leave mine to the last minute that you need to know, I'll keep you informed on my recovery, I'll do everything I can to attend, you know that.


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll have to leave mine to the last minute that you need to know, I'll keep you informed on my recovery, I'll do everything I can to attend, you know that.
		
Click to expand...

I know bud, you get yourself sorted :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 13, 2015)

After Seaton will know how I'm getting to Hillside......   however I'm a defo for it. :thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok, it's taking great shape so we need a big push on this, 1 potential qualifier left at Seaton Carew if it goes ahead failing that we have 7 winners as follows

Pokerjoke - B&B
Rosecott - East Mid
HomerjSimpson - Blackmoor
RickG - Mentmore
Hobbit - Glasgow Gailes
PeterLav - Alwoodley
Upsidedown - Midlands 

We really need numbers now for this with payments, Â£75 a head for this fantastic GM Top 100 golf course which is Â£50 off their normal fee, it's good value at that. We have 40 spaces in total less obviously the 7 winners so get your money to me ASAP to confirm your space. 

Payment by paypal gift on bigvalgolf@gmail.com or PM me for bank details.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can  you still be eligible to win the finals day if you haven't won a qualifier?



Val said:



			Ok, it's taking great shape so we need a big push on this, 1 potential qualifier left at Seaton Carew if it goes ahead failing that we have 7 winners as follows

Pokerjoke - B&B
Rosecott - East Mid
HomerjSimpson - Blackmoor
RickG - Mentmore
Hobbit - Glasgow Gailes
PeterLav - Alwoodley
Upsidedown - Midlands 

We really need numbers now for this with payments, Â£75 a head for this fantastic GM Top 100 golf course which is Â£50 off their normal fee, it's good value at that. We have 40 spaces in total less obviously the 7 winners so get your money to me ASAP to confirm your space. 

Payment by paypal gift on bigvalgolf@gmail.com or PM me for bank details.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Can  you still be eligible to win the finals day if you haven't won a qualifier?
		
Click to expand...

You can win finals day but not the over all title, finals day will have a couple of sweeps going.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2015)

All posts about CDF Numbers etc moved to new thread in The Lounge


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2015)

Val said:



			You can win finals day but not the over all title, finals day will have a couple of sweeps going.
		
Click to expand...

What's the difference, I thought the winners of each region was solely to win a free entry to the "finals day", meaning the winner on the day is still the title holder? Is the title only between the regional finalists?


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			What's the difference, I thought the winners of each region was solely to win a free entry to the "finals day", meaning the winner on the day is still the title holder? *Is the title only between the regional finalists*?
		
Click to expand...

Surely it is, doesnt make sense any other way to me but maybe I misunderstood


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			What's the difference, I thought the winners of each region was solely to win a free entry to the "finals day", meaning the winner on the day is still the title holder? Is the title only between the regional finalists?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it has to be, otherwise what is the point of running regional qualifiers, the 7 regional winners are playing for the main prize, for others that play its a regular Forum meet with other prizes and 2's pots and sweeps etc


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			What's the difference, I thought the winners of each region was solely to win a free entry to the "finals day", meaning the winner on the day is still the title holder? Is the title only between the regional finalists?
		
Click to expand...

I thought winning the region enabled you to them compete for the chance to win the overall prize ?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 21, 2015)

As it stands at the moment I'm not going to Hillside, but if I were I think it would be a bit silly if I were allowed to be in the 'main event' having already lost 4 times in qualifiers.

Just an idea if this is happening again next year. Any forum meets from this point forward with enough people paying a tenner to warrant a spot in next year's final could count as a qualifier.
This way you could end up with a better number for the final - wherever that may be.


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2015)

The winner of the Race to Hillside will be the best score if the regional winners, why would it be anything else?


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok,, I just thought it was an open event on the day with the regional winners just getting a free day, I misunderstood, no problem.


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2015)

Region3 said:



			As it stands at the moment I'm not going to Hillside, but if I were I think it would be a bit silly if I were allowed to be in the 'main event' having already lost 4 times in qualifiers.

Just an idea if this is happening again next year. Any forum meets from this point forward with enough people paying a tenner to warrant a spot in next year's final could count as a qualifier.
This way you could end up with a better number for the final - wherever that may be.
		
Click to expand...

It's a good idea bud, if I'm honest and if people are happy with me running it again I've had a few ideas already put to me which I think will work well. I don't want to clog this thread up but I'll stick a thread with ideas after the final is over.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2015)

At least coming last in a small field of those eligible to win the main event won't feel so bad


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2015)

Val said:



			It's a good idea bud, if I'm honest and if people are happy with me running it again I've had a few ideas already put to me which I think will work well. I don't want to clog this thread up but I'll stick a thread with ideas after the final is over.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Val - hopefully will be able to make it next year. Shame I couldn't take my place this year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sounds good Val - hopefully will be able to make it next year. Shame I couldn't take my place this year
		
Click to expand...

And of course assuming you win again and qualify  Plenty of others will be out to beat you (and me as default winner)


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2015)

Val,

I may well take a spot to play if you're still looking for numbers?

Just need to check a couple of things but fancy another go round there


----------



## Val (Apr 21, 2015)

There are 33 places to be filled so anyone wanting to play and wondering about availability then there's currently plenty availability


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2015)

[/B]



Val said:



			There are 33 places to be filled so anyone wanting to play and wondering about availability then there's currently plenty availability
		
Click to expand...

Will let you know ASAP mate :thup:

Only played it (horrendously!!) the once so wouldn't mind joining you, just need to check at work.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			[/B]

Will let you know ASAP mate :thup:

Only played it (horrendously!!) the once so wouldn't mind joining you, just need to check at work.
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch for that, Val.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can vouch for that, Val.

Click to expand...

You playing Pedro?

Be nice to beat you again.....


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 21, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			At least coming last in a small field of those eligible to win the main event won't feel so bad
		
Click to expand...

Homer, you really are a glass almost empty type of guy. How about a bit of confidence in your golf, after all you have already won a qualifier so have just as much chance as everyone else.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			You playing Pedro?

Be nice to beat you again..... 

Click to expand...

A bit too rich for me this time, mate (fair enough, this time its in the summer season), and Ive played it a few times now. Saving for an extra round on Birkdale, instead.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 22, 2015)

Will get the money over to you presently Val less the Â£10 I'd paid for the Seaton Q that didn't happen...  cheers

PS....  Is this likely to open up for mates?....  if so when??


----------



## Val (Apr 22, 2015)

2blue said:



			Will get the money over to you presently Val less the Â£10 I'd paid for the Seaton Q that didn't happen...  cheers

PS....  Is this likely to open up for mates?....  if so when??
		
Click to expand...

Dave, give it a week and i'll see the uptake but im sure we'll be able to accomodate.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 23, 2015)

Val said:



			Dave, give it a week and i'll see the uptake but im sure we'll be able to accomodate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Val... cash should be with you now:thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 23, 2015)

Beware....its'a very very long day, and ironically there is a current thread running about slow play. I was going to walk off last year at the 9th it was soooooooo slow, and had it rained I would have.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 23, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Beware....its'a very very long day, and ironically there is a current thread running about slow play. I was going to walk off last year at the 9th it was soooooooo slow, and had it rained I would have.
		
Click to expand...


Theres no reason why it would be identically the same this year is there?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 23, 2015)

I would say it was fairly abnormal conditions last year. There is no reason not to play a cracking course if you can make it, it's well worth the trip. Disappointed to be missing out this year. 

I had bought a tin hat too.......


----------



## Val (Apr 23, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Beware....its'a very very long day, and ironically there is a current thread running about slow play. I was going to walk off last year at the 9th it was soooooooo slow, and had it rained I would have.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, this is exactly the encouragement the day needs when we are struggling for numbers.

What did you think of the course?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 23, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Beware....its'a very very long day, and ironically there is a current thread running about slow play. I was going to walk off last year at the 9th it was soooooooo slow, and had it rained I would have.
		
Click to expand...

Shocked!

A tough, Open Qualifier course being played by visitors in tough weather conditions took a long time to get round.*slapped head smiley*

I guess its not a 5,500yd Muni then?

Having caddied around it in final Open Qualifiers, with single file fairways and knee high grass, I can't wait.


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2015)

Val said:



			Thanks, this is exactly the encouragement the day needs when we are struggling for numbers.

What did you think of the course?
		
Click to expand...

You shouldn't have asked that


----------



## 2blue (May 5, 2015)

Val, is this open to mates yet? As I may have 2 or 3 interested. Or have I missed another thread somewhere?


----------



## Val (May 5, 2015)

2blue said:



			Val, is this open to mates yet? As I may have 2 or 3 interested. Or have I missed another thread somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, fill your boots but let me know and have me paid by Thursday this week if you can


----------



## davemc1 (May 6, 2015)

Val said:



			Yes mate, fill your boots but let me know and have me paid by Thursday this week if you can
		
Click to expand...

Is Thursday the cut off then Val? I'm tempted but want to see how work and the weather are panning out. Maybe if you don't fill a four ball I could jump on last min?

Cheers mate


----------



## Crazyface (May 6, 2015)

Val said:



			Thanks, this is exactly the encouragement the day needs when we are struggling for numbers.

What did you think of the course?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but it was. Cost is a bit steep this year too. The course? T'was ok. Fast smooth greens. Loved the boob hole. The dog leg right hole with the pond was a bit deceiving. Great company!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 6, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry but it was. Cost is a bit steep this year too. The course? T'was ok. Fast smooth greens. Loved the boob hole. *The dog leg right hole with the pond was a bit deceiving. Great company![/*QUOTE]


:rofl:


The cost is Â£40 less than standard green fee and less than we paid for GM day 2 years ago!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Odvan (May 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:





Crazyface said:



			Sorry but it was. Cost is a bit steep this year too. The course? T'was ok. Fast smooth greens. Loved the boob hole. The dog leg right hole with the pond was a bit deceiving. Great company!&#8203;
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

One of the guilty parties I presume Paul, that suddenly lost the use of eyes for both the hole and DMD's then?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 7, 2015)

Odvan said:



			One of the guilty parties I presume Paul, that suddenly lost the use of eyes for both the hole and DMD's then?
		
Click to expand...

No I was in the middle of the fairway diving for cover, not quite as much as Simon though!


----------



## 2blue (May 7, 2015)

Val, Just sent Â£150 by PayPal for 2 mates.....  I believe I'm already paid up, OK? Have you got many 'social players' for the event?


----------



## Odvan (May 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			No I was in the middle of the fairway diving for cover, not quite as much as Simon though!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean you, I too was readying another 'duck'. I meant the poster you quoted.

Still can't believe that to this day. What was the hole again, about 330 yrds?

Anyway, I shouldn't go off topic in this thread!


----------



## Val (May 7, 2015)

2blue said:



			Val, Just sent Â£150 by PayPal for 2 mates.....  I believe I'm already paid up, OK? Have you got many 'social players' for the event?
		
Click to expand...

Received Dave and you've paid too. Currently 7 in the final plus 4 "social" players. 11 in total, 1 more and we have 3 4balls, any takers?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2015)

Any news on the draw yet. Who am I dragging down to my level?


----------



## Captainron (May 9, 2015)

Homer. It's 3 weeks away and the field hasn't been finalised. Give it two weeks and a few days.


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Any news on the draw yet. Who am I dragging down to my level?
		
Click to expand...

New Golf Thinking at it's best


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Any news on the draw yet. Who am I dragging down to my level?
		
Click to expand...


Maybe hillside will allow a 7 ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2015)

Anyone playing on the 20th or 22nd (Weds and Friday) on the way up or way back from Hillside


----------



## rosecott (May 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Anyone playing on the 20th or 22nd (Weds and Friday) on the way up or way back from Hillside
		
Click to expand...

Stopping Thursday night in Southport and travelling to stop with son in Manchester Friday. Don't need to be there until mid-afternoon so could fit a round in if not too far off route.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2015)

Just over a week away and getting excited. Shame my golf isn't sharing my enthusiasm. Looking forward to meeting a few new faces next week (and some familiar ones)


----------



## upsidedown (May 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Anyone playing on the 20th or 22nd (Weds and Friday) on the way up or way back from Hillside
		
Click to expand...

Alas no. County Seniors on the Tuesday, then work Weds am with Mixed Foursomes in pm , Hillside and back to work Friday


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			No I was in the middle of the fairway diving for cover, not quite as much as Simon though!
		
Click to expand...

I swear it was in the pond !!!!


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2015)

5-day forecast is mainly dry and windy. Can't wait.


----------

